# Lib Tech Box scratcher vs Skate banana



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Are there any differences between the two?
i loved the box scratcher but didnt get to ride a banana.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Box Scratcher is smaller than the Banana but still has the same stance lengths ... thus it gives you a very wide stance on a small board for super jibby urban play... if you notice Burtners part in cool story all his jibby urban stuff is box scratcher and anything on booters and pow is a banana


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

is the 152 banana still soft enough to jib with? i really liked the softness of the box scratcher but was still keeping it up at high speeds.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

The skate banana is softer in the middle and stiffer in the ends. So it will be not as easy to do deep presses on it. Depends on what you are doing when you are "jibbing".


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

unless you are getting one of the larger bananas like over 156 then the flex on the box and banana are more or less the same ... once again the biggest difference between the two is the stance widths.. the 147 box scratcher has two inches more width of stance than the banana ( 26 inch stance on a 147 is insanely wide) where as the 151 box and banana are almost the same board just a few minor difference in the tail and nose cut


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

The Box Scratcher for rails and er...boxes.

The Skate Banana for all mountain.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Id be gettin a 152 with either board. i guess its gona be whatever board i can find for cheaper lol
i just would rather not have a banana because errrryone has it, but whatever, its an amazing board


----------

